# Anyone hiring?



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just found out that our project is getting shut down at the end of the week. So, I'm back in the market for a job(with everyone else in the world). Anyway i'll do almost anything. I have a Business degree, and have experience in many things from trading futures in downtown chicago, construction sales, to my current gig in oil and gas(researching title and buying oil and gas leases). I would appreciate any help with my search. I am currently living in Foley. Thanks Kevin


----------

